# 1590b Wonder Drive



## dlazzarini (May 15, 2020)

Haven’t posted in a while. Finished up The Wonder Drive today. I’ve developed a love affair with the 1590b. I think it’s more about loving a challenge though more than the actual box. It actually wasn’t as bad as I thought fitting it all in there. Just measure twice drill once. This is my favorite pedal so far. Pairs great with my amp.


----------



## Barry (May 15, 2020)

Very nice, love the use of the LED's


----------



## dlazzarini (May 15, 2020)

Barry said:


> Very nice, love the use of the LED's


The LED’s weren’t my idea. I tried to stay true to the original but I love it too. Thanks


----------



## cooder (May 15, 2020)

Very nice inside out and lovely finish! Is that clear coat rattle can or envirotex or...?


----------



## Barry (May 15, 2020)

cooder said:


> Very nice inside out and lovely finish! Is that clear coat rattle can or envirotex or...?


If it's rattle can he's much better with it than me, mine always looks like orange peel


----------



## dlazzarini (May 15, 2020)

cooder said:


> Very nice inside out and lovely finish! Is that clear coat rattle can or envirotex or...?


It’s rattle can. I put it on the thick side then it’s lightly wet sanded with 2000, then 3000 and finished up by lightly polishing with a powdered polish media that my daughter uses for the final step in her rock tumbler, lol


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 16, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## chongmagic (May 16, 2020)

Awesome build!


----------



## Gordo (May 16, 2020)

That is so clean looking!  You're a hero for getting top mounted jacks in a 1590B like that, well done!


----------



## dlazzarini (May 16, 2020)

Thanks guys


----------



## benny_profane (May 16, 2020)

That looks great! Really dig the signal wiring to the jacks. Would you mind sharing the top drill template?


----------



## dlazzarini (May 16, 2020)

I’m positive I’m not the first to try fitting all of this in a 1590, but one note I’ll make here if someone else wants to try this. I’ve become pretty confident with my builds to the point where I just box and rock. Haven’t had to troubleshoot for a long time, (I know that’s about to change now, lol). I didn’t do that here and wouldn’t suggest it. It’s not too bad to make it work but you want to be really sure of your measurements and you definitely don’t want to try and remove it once it’s boxed. It would suck.


----------



## benny_profane (May 16, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> I’m positive I’m not the first to try fitting all of this in a 1590, but one note I’ll make here if someone else wants to try this. I’ve become pretty confident with my builds to the point where I just box and rock. Haven’t had to troubleshoot for a long time, (I know that’s about to change now, lol). I didn’t do that here and wouldn’t suggest it. It’s not too bad to make it work but you want to be really sure of your measurements and you definitely don’t want to try and remove it once it’s boxed. It would suck.


I could imagine that for sure. Did you work from a template or just measure/mark the enclosure before drilling?

EDIT: You can definitely test before with a simple breadboard arrangement. I’d recommend doing that before committing to a hardware layout that makes disassembly rather unpleasant.


----------



## dlazzarini (May 16, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> I could imagine that for sure. Did you work from a template or just measure/mark the enclosure before drilling?
> 
> EDIT: You can definitely test before with a simple breadboard arrangement. I’d recommend doing that before committing to a hardware layout that makes disassembly rather unpleasant.


I measured again and again. Tried turning jacks different directions. That’s when I noticed that those lumburg style jacks don’t always sit at the same height. It depends on which way you have them turned. When I felt pretty confident I made a sheet metal mockup box and dry fit everything.


----------



## benny_profane (May 16, 2020)

Ah I see. Thanks for tips about the process!


----------



## dlazzarini (May 17, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> That looks great! Really dig the signal wiring to the jacks. Would you mind sharing the top drill template?


Id be happy to share. I’m getting ready to try another one in a couple days. I’d like to verify my template first before I share it. Once I do that I’ll shoot it to you. On this one I ended up closer to the pots than I figured so I dremeled out the top of the holes a bit and then built up some solder on that side of the jack threads to keep it from wandering back down. Let me get one verified and I’ll share.


----------



## benny_profane (May 17, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> Id be happy to share. I’m getting ready to try another one in a couple days. I’d like to verify my template first before I share it. Once I do that I’ll shoot it to you. On this one I ended up closer to the pots than I figured so I dremeled out the top of the holes a bit and then built up some solder on that side of the jack threads to keep it from wandering back down. Let me get one verified and I’ll share.


Cheers! Sounds good.


----------



## dlazzarini (May 17, 2020)

A couple of things I left out on the rattle can process that I realized while doing another today. The very first thing I do is level the powder coat and get rid of the orange peel. I use 2000 grit and a small wood block and CAREFULLY wet sand the top level. Be extra careful at the corners. The powder coat is thin there and you’ll blow through to metal in a heartbeat. I use the corner of the block of wood to meter how far I am from the corners and stay back. Then I apply the decal.  Then the rest is like I stated above. Then I sit in my chair watching the tube and do a final buff on my pant leg. Denim works pretty good


----------



## dlazzarini (May 17, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> Cheers! Sounds good.





Here’s what I’ve got so far. I’m still stumbling my way through photoshop so I put measurements on there just in case this doesn’t print out the right size. The file is a jpg. I also have it in .psd form but it won’t allow me to post it.  Use at your own risk. I’m gonna try it out tomorrow with the adjustment in jack height that I made. I’ll let you know. The only jacks I’ve tried this with is the lumberg style and the mini DC’s. If you know how I can upload the actual .psd file for photoshop let me know. Also I would print it out in black and white. I used pencil and in color it doesn’t show up well. One more thing, this measurements were taken with the bottom lid off, so from the edge of the open end. Good luck


----------



## benny_profane (May 17, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> Here’s what I’ve got so far. I’m still stumbling my way through photoshop so I put measurements on there just in case this doesn’t print out the right size. The file is a jpg. I also have it in .psd form but it won’t allow me to post it.  Use at your own risk. I’m gonna try it out tomorrow with the adjustment in jack height that I made. I’ll let you know. The only jacks I’ve tried this with is the lumberg style and the mini DC’s. If you know how I can upload the actual .psd file for photoshop let me know. Also I would print it out in black and white. I used pencil and in color it doesn’t show up well. One more thing, this measurements were taken with the bottom lid off, so from the edge of the open end. Good luck


Great! Thanks so much! Looking forward to your report back too. The best way I can think of for posting a psd would be to share it on google drive (or similar) and post the permalink. Thanks again!


----------



## dlazzarini (May 17, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> Great! Thanks so much! Looking forward to your report back too. The best way I can think of for posting a psd would be to share it on google drive (or similar) and post the permalink. Thanks again!


Ok google drive and permalink etc is all Hebrew to me but I’m learning. A little over a year ago I had no idea any of this existed. Now I’m making pedals and figuring out photoshop and wet slides etc. I’ll check into the google drive permalink thing and see if I can get that one under my belt. My wife said she’s starting to see a lot of smoke coming out of my ears lately.


----------



## benny_profane (May 17, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> Ok google drive and permalink etc is all Hebrew to me but I’m learning. A little over a year ago I had no idea any of this existed. Now I’m making pedals and figuring out photoshop and wet slides etc. I’ll check into the google drive permalink thing and see if I can get that one under my belt. My wife said she’s starting to see a lot of smoke coming out of my ears lately.


No worries at all! You’ve done more than enough already! The measurements are great and should do the job just fine.

If you are interested in working out google docs, I’d be happy to help though.


----------



## dlazzarini (May 18, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> No worries at all! You’ve done more than enough already! The measurements are great and should do the job just fine.
> 
> If you are interested in working out google docs, I’d be happy to help though.


----------



## dlazzarini (May 18, 2020)

I am interested. I’ll look into it tomorrow. Any questions I have I’ll shoot your way


----------



## dlazzarini (May 18, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> No worries at all! You’ve done more than enough already! The measurements are great and should do the job just fine.
> 
> If you are interested in working out google docs, I’d be happy to help though.


Template worked out great today. There’s even a little wiggle room to to move the jacks a smidge further away from the bottoms of the pots. You can also move the PCB a touch closer to the footswitch with the smaller pcb’s. The dust covers make getting the input jack a little tricky to get in. I’m not going to use the dust covers anyways because I don’t think it’s necessary on those two pots. I just wanted to see if the jacks would still fit. I had an old integral sitting around that I never got around to boxing.


----------

